# need some help plz



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

I would like to know a program where i can cut objects out of a picture.... 

like lets say there is a pic with fedor and cro cop 

but i wanna cut fedor out and use his portion to make another pic kinda like a banner

tryn to learn how to make sigs and then help others... i got a app that help but im still tryn to learn it


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

PhotoShop?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> PhotoShop?


u can do anything with photoshop


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

ok guess ill just go ahead n get that thnx


----------



## JamesRocha (May 29, 2007)

There are hundreds but yea Photoshop and gimp can cut and also make sick banners.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Photoshop. You have more resources with photoshop. More people have it. So if you wanted help, you're mcuh more likely to find help if you have Photoshop than other programs.


----------

